

U.S. Patent #6,895,557: Web-based media submission tool - rgarcia
http://www.google.com/patents/US6895557

======
rgarcia
Twitter recently got sued by a patent troll claiming infringement of this
patent:
[http://www.summit6.com/summit6_feb_2014.pdf](http://www.summit6.com/summit6_feb_2014.pdf).

